

Hacker Claims Feds Indicted Him with 44 Felonies When He Refused to Help the FBI - DMBisson
http://www.tripwire.com/state-of-security/latest-security-news/hacker-claims-feds-indicted-him-with-44-felonies-when-he-refused-to-become-an-fbi-informant/

======
informatimago
Perhaps bullies should be killed while still infant... at least until we can
send them to the Mercury colony.

